# OFFICIAL SoCal OC Cruze Cruise and Show 09/29/12 Thread and sign up list!!!



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

*SoCal OC Cruze Cruise and Show *:th_coolio:*

Here we go. We are official now. We will be having our 1st Annual OC Cruze cruise on Saturday 09/29/12. This will be a nice short 25 mile cruise along PCH from Dana Point to Huntington Beach. Easy access for wherever you are coming from. Start location will be at Starbucks located at 34122 Pacific Coast Highway, Dana Point, CA 92629. We woill meet at 900.am and start cruising at 930am. From there, we will head north on PCH through beautiful beach cities of Dana Point, Laguna Beach, Corona Del Mar, Newport Beach, and finally into Huntington Beach. If you have never driven this before, it is all along the coast and is gorgeous. We will be ending at Beach Burgers at 19102 Beach Blvd. Huntington Beach, CA, which is on the right hand side (east side of street) as you head north from PCH, just south of Garfield Ave. They have a great place to meet and hold events there for car clubs regularly.** Please throw your name on this list, tell us where you are coming from, and we will see you all there. Family and friends are welcome as well. We will try to keep group together along the cruise. This should be a blast and if it works out well, we can do it more often and make an annual event out of it. For those not joining the cruise. but would like to meet at Beach Burgers, we should be there at about 10:30am at the latest.*
:whatdoyouthink:
DanoHB +2
2. Bac N Black
3. ECRUZ
Jakkaroo
Cruzado
Chubster
Bac n Black
titan2782


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I just posted this on 4 other forums as well, and on the Cruze FB site too. We truly are OFFICIAL now!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

In my experience where it starts does not matter however where it ends would be better if it were in a place where people can mingle and talk about their cars and see the different mods others have done. In other words the end spot should be where all cars and drivers can be together. This is my humble opinion, and appreciate your efforts and glad to see that it is in the making. There are many places in HB we can meet. Beach Burger at Beach and Garfield is known for welcoming car clubs...you can call them and see if that date and time is available and can even make it a monthly meet with or without a Cruise. I know the LX community meets there monthly the first friday of every month. from 5-9. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with you on this. I used to go to the LX meetings there. We can definitely change the location. I am not in that area anymore and was trying to think of a meeting spot. The time can totally be changed too. 

I just changed the ending location to Beach Burgers at 19102 Beach Blvd. Huntington Beach, CA. They are open early for a good breakfast and have a good parking area to meet as Bac N Black suggested. I spoke with them and they don't have anyone meeting there on Saturday Mornings, so we are in.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

All boards updated with new ending location. ccasion14:


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Great glad I could help, please add my name to the list. Could you add an approx meet time and end for BB, in case some would like to join us there but not want or beable to make the cruise itself.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Great glad I could help, please add my name to the list. Could you add an approx meet time and end for BB, in case some would like to join us there but not want or beable to make the cruise itself.


You are added ands so was end time.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if i can get the day off ill go,


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, but I can't wait for the Beach Cruise. Hope my baby is going to be all cleaned up they way I want her to be for the meet.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I can't wait for the Beach Cruise. Hope my baby is going to be all cleaned up they way I want her to be for the meet.


We should both have new wheels for the cruise too. One more week til wheel time!!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> We should both have new wheels for the cruise too. One more week til wheel time!!!


**** ya, I can't wait.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

just picked a 2012 LT. If my plans fall through for that weekend, I'll make this.
Thanks


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> just picked a 2012 LT. If my plans fall through for that weekend, I'll make this.
> Thanks


Sweet, the more the merrier!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I know there are more of us out there. Come on SoCal where are you???


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> I know there are more of us out there. Come on SoCal where are you???


I just don't think a lot of our fellow Cruzer's are really into cars that much. But I hope I'm wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its offical me and chubster are gonna go,anyone from the san diego area wanna drive up


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet. We have 6 now.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Getting new wheels and tires installed today too. Yeah!!!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be going up, but probably won't make the Cruise, will make Beach Burger.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

tentatively accept.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> I will be going up, but probably won't make the Cruise, will make Beach Burger.


Sounds good. See you there.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> tentatively accept.


Will add you.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just giving a shout out to DanoHB! Great guy, nice family and pleasure doing business. Honest gentlemen. Getting my new wheels installed right now. Thanks again man.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> Just giving a shout out to DanoHB! Great guy, nice family and pleasure doing business. Honest gentlemen. Getting my new wheels installed right now. Thanks again man.


Anytime Brotha! Was good meeting you too. Can't wait to see them installed in OC next weekend.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> Anytime Brotha! Was good meeting you too. Can't wait to see them installed in OC next weekend.


Same here. Can't wait for the meet either...it will be nice to see some other SoCal Cruze owners.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

The day is almost here. Can't wait, I may be bringing someone, but not sure yet. I keep getting compliments on my car now that I got some new wheels. Thanks again DanoHB, and I'll see ya at the meet.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

has this been put on the chevy cruze facebook page,i know there are many people who love the cruze who live in socal


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> has this been put on the chevy cruze facebook page,i know there are many people who love the cruze who live in socal


Yep. I put it on there when I started the thread. I will post it up there again though.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I am also bringing the GoPro...so if anyone else has onw, we can always put them all together and do a video compilation. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Yo Cruzers,

Were exactly are we meeting in DP?

Thanks


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Cruzado said:


> Yo Cruzers,
> 
> Were exactly are we meeting in DP?
> 
> Thanks


*Starbucks located at 34122 Pacific Coast Highway, Dana Point, CA 92629. We will meet at 900.am *


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool. See u then.

Thanks


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> I am also bringing the GoPro...so if anyone else has onw, we can always put them all together and do a video compilation. :th_dblthumb2:


You wanna cruise up with me i drive slow but it geta boring cruising by urself

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Almost here guys! See you all on Saturday.


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

just bought a 2012 cruze lt. i'd definately like to cruze with yall!!!!!!!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

BigEngland2012 said:


> just bought a 2012 cruze lt. i'd definately like to cruze with yall!!!!!!!


 You are more then welcome to join us, hope to see you there.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

BigEngland2012 said:


> just bought a 2012 cruze lt. i'd definately like to cruze with yall!!!!!!!


You are on the list my friend.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the updated listanoHB +22. Bac N Black3. ECRUZJakkarooCruzadoChubsterBac n Blacktitan2782Big England2012Had to add this way as it won't let me edit the original anymore. See you all there. remember, bring friends and family if you want too. This is open to all Cruzers out there, with bone stock, or fancy customs. Come one come ALL!!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> You wanna cruise up with me i drive slow but it geta boring cruising by urself
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Hey buddy, we are all meeting at Dana Point and cruising up together. Or do you mean in the same car?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Hey buddy, we are all meeting at Dana Point and cruising up together. Or do you mean in the same car?


nevermind


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Well guys, tomorrow is the BIG DAY!!! Our 1st official Cruise with our Cruzes'. Can't wait to see you all there.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Make sure to get lots of pics and videos!!! Have fun guys, sounds like it should be a pretty decent time!!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

On my way...left kind of late, but hoping to be there not to late, if I miss you guys, guess ill have to wait till next time.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

No worries. We are here now. We are only ones so far, so we will wait for ya.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

The Cruise was a blast. Thanks to eveyone that came out to make this a success. I am going to be uploading the photos very soon and also making a Facebook page for our "SoCal Cruzers" page. I will post everything soon.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> The Cruise was a blast. Thanks to eveyone that came out to make this a success. I am going to be uploading the photos very soon and also making a Facebook page for our "SoCal Cruzers" page. I will post everything soon.


Here is our new Facebook page. Please come "like" us and post what you think. This will be a page for all of us out in SoCal to use and enjoy. 

https://www.facebook.com/SoCalCruzers


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> Here is our new Facebook page. Please come "like" us and post what you think. This will be a page for all of us out in SoCal to use and enjoy.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SoCalCruzers


The pics of the Cruise are up on our new FB page too. Come check them out.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a small video that I did up of the cruise up with some still shots at the end. SoCal OC Cruze Cruise and Show Video - YouTube I think I could have done a better job, but I am still learning this new video editing software. But hope you guys like.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome. I would ike to put on our FB page too, with your permission? ALso, you should throw those awesome pics up there too. Great job Brotha. I like it a alot!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> That is awesome. I would ike to put on our FB page too, with your permission? ALso, you should throw those awesome pics up there too. Great job Brotha. I like it a alot!


Yea go for it, and I plan on putting those pictures up, just have not done it yet. Thanks I'm glad you like it and it came out good.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

NIce vid.....next time lets go somewhere we can get some speed and turns... haha... the kid in me. Thanks to all.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> NIce vid.....next time lets go somewhere we can get some speed and turns... haha... the kid in me. Thanks to all.


I am down for that next time, I just hope that I have my lowering springs soon.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Mee too... and speaking of springs.....just the Eibach springs right....no need for coil overs??? Also who knows someone in the OC that can throw them on for a good price?? Im gonna order them very soon.
Thanks


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

*the logo*







Whats up guys, made this logo for the club. What do you all think about it?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> Mee too... and speaking of springs.....just the Eibach springs right....no need for coil overs??? Also who knows someone in the OC that can throw them on for a good price?? Im gonna order them very soon.Thanks


yea just the springs, and I can do it for ya, if you want to pay me, go for it and whatever you think is reasonable. :th_coolio:



BigEngland2012 said:


> View attachment 7857
> Whats up guys, made this logo for the club. What do you all think about it?


I like it :clap:


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

BigEngland2012 said:


> View attachment 7857
> Whats up guys, made this logo for the club. What do you all think about it?


Sweeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

**** yeah came out pretty good. I'd like to get some quoted and see how much they would be. Probably around 10$ maybe? Im not sure. But i will look into it and hopefullycan get them and put them on next time we all meet up!!!


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oops apparently u can put h e l l on the threads hahaha thats why its got stars on it. My bad


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

BigEngland2012 said:


> Oops apparently u can put h e l l on the threads hahaha thats why its got stars on it. My bad


That's awesome!!!


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

WTF!! WHERE WAS I!! ****. AND I LIVE IN DANA POINT.. ( i've been absent, i do apologize, I was deployed to Afghanistan  )


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

That sucks. We are definitely doing more though. New pics just uploaded. Come check them out at:

https://www.facebook.com/SoCalCruzers

Some of a local car show, not Cruzes, but sick looking rides.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So anything else going on with this?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Just to throw it out. I just sold an HHR and belonged to SoCal HHR's. We/they would get together often just to eat and talk cars, etc. Wasnt a formal club in the sense of dues and rules. Just a great mixed group of ppl and no A holes. If anyone would want to join up with this group informally to test the waters of getting together, Im sure it can be arranged. More to the point, if there's a good spot for grub and a large parking lot, it's on. We also get together at Irvine Park - Big, lots to do and makes for a killer BBQ pot lucky dealio. Makes for a great rounding out of your social circles.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

DonnieZcruzE said:


> Just to throw it out. I just sold an HHR and belonged to SoCal HHR's. We/they would get together often just to eat and talk cars, etc. Wasnt a formal club in the sense of dues and rules. Just a great mixed group of ppl and no A holes. If anyone would want to join up with this group informally to test the waters of getting together, Im sure it can be arranged. More to the point, if there's a good spot for grub and a large parking lot, it's on. We also get together at Irvine Park - Big, lots to do and makes for a killer BBQ pot lucky dealio. Makes for a great rounding out of your social circles.


Man, I'm seriously hungry now!


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

food.. yum


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I know it's the middle of winter...oh, wait, this is SoCal, we don't have winter! So when is the next SoCal meet up?


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Ok, I know it's the middle of winter...oh, wait, this is SoCal, we don't have winter! So when is the next SoCal meet up?



Great question. Im almost always down for a burger/? on Saturday afternoons. The HHR's are getting together in a week or so as well. Would be great to meet some local to us folks, maybe hit up some Cruze nights around as well.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DonnieZcruzE said:


> Great question. Im almost always down for a burger/? on Saturday afternoons. The HHR's are getting together in a week or so as well. Would be great to meet some local to us folks, maybe hit up some Cruze nights around as well.


Well now that I finally made up my mind on my Cruze, I am totally down for more Cruises and meets! Not sure what happen to DanoHB, have not heard from him in a while!


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

hey fellas, i havent been on in awhile but i've been wanting to do another cruise soon. i have fridays and saturdays off now with the new job and am putting lots of new mods on the car. lets plan something out and get on it. the big bear drive we talked about at the first cruise probably wont happen due to snow and theyve shut the mountain down due to this manhunt thing thats going on but another pch drive would be nice!!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys stew welcome to take a Cruze to AZ. 

I'll be doing my six flags trip within 2-3 months. I'd love to do that drive we tried for last year.


----------

